# Vom Biotop zum Koiteich



## Riggie33 (26. Apr. 2012)

Hallo, ich heiße Thomas, aber die meisten nennen mich Tom. Ich bin 44 Jahre alt  und wohne westlich von Köln. Der Kauf unseres Hauses wurde maßgeblich durch unserer Begeisterung über den vorhandenen Teich entschieden. Das war also nicht geplant, sondern Zufall. Wie gut uns ein Teich gefällt, stellten wir also erst fest, als wir davor standen.

Nun waren wir also glückliche Besitzer eines Hauses Baujahr 1936 und eines schönen Teiches. Mit der Zeit wurde uns aber klar, dass wir den Teich zwar lieben, aber dennoch grundlegend verändern wollten.

Das Biotop vor den Umbauarbeiten:

   

Gestört hat uns das immer grüne Wasser, die schlechte und umständlich zu reinigende  Filterung, die mit 90 cm zu geringe Tiefe und nicht zuletzt, dass wir unsere Kois fast
nie sehen konnten.

Ein richtiger Koi-Teich sollte also her, mit klarem Wasser und perfekter Technik.
Besonders wichtig war uns ein pflegeleichter Filter, gute UVC's, leise Pumpen,
unsichtbare Technik und ein schickes, modernes Teichumfeld.

Nach einigen Überlegungen viel die Wahl auf einen GFK-Teich, da wir keine Folie sehen wollten und die Gefahr eines Lecks auf Null bringen wollten. Auch die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten mit GFK und Steinen bot uns größtmöglichen Spielraum.
Am besten gefiel uns das System mit der Filterung über einem Nexus-Filter. Erstens, weil man den Filter quasi im Anzug reinigen kann und zweitens, weil die Nutzer die biologische Wirkung des Filters im Internet als sehr gut bewerten.
Ob der Filter hält, was er verspricht, wird sich zeigen. Bisher ist das Wasser glasklar und die neue Anlage läuft seit Februar. Nach dem bepflanzen des Teichs war das Wasser gerade mal zwei Tage leicht getrübt und dann schon wieder glasklar bis 1,6 Meter Tiefe.

Ende 2011 begannen wir also mit dem Umbau, die bis März 2012 abgeschlossen werden konnten.

Grob angerissen haben wir jetzt folgende Technik im Einsatz:

2x Pumpe Messner eco-Tec2 plus 15000 (14.700 l/h) 105 W

1x UVC 35 Watt (nach Filter und Pumpe)
1x UVC 150 Watt (nach Bachlaufpumpe)

1x Nexus Eazy (ich glaube 200) Wir haben den gebraucht gekauft und sind uns nicht ganz sicher.

1x Hi Blow Alita AL 40 Luftpumpe

Teichgröße ca. 4 x 7 Meter, flachste Stelle 120 cm, tiefste Stelle 160 cm
Teichinhalt ca. 30.000 Liter

Die Abrissarbeiten beginnen:

       

Erdarbeiten:

     

Estrich und GFK:

         

Teichumfeld:

         

Weitere Bilder in der nächsten Nachricht


----------



## Joerg (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Hi Tom,
das schaut toll aus. 
Freu mich schon auf die weiteren Bilder.


----------



## Riggie33 (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Technik:

      
     
     

Der fast fertige Teich:

         

Pflanzen:


----------



## Joerg (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Hi Tom,
fehlt da nicht noch was wichtiges?


----------



## Riggie33 (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Bachlauf und Froschn ;-)


----------



## Riggie33 (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> fehlt da nicht noch was wichtiges?



Hm, dann lass mal hören


----------



## Joerg (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Wo sind die Koi?
10 Bilder von der Teichnikkammer, 2 Nahaufnahmen von Fröschen, aber nur auf einem sind welche zu erahnen.


----------



## katja (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

hallo tom :willkommen im forum

umfeld, also terrasse, wasserfall etc. gefallen mir sehr gut


----------



## Darven (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

hallo Tom,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen! 

Dein Teich, superschön -sehr modern und trotzdem sieht er sehr gemütlich aus.

zeig sie doch mal her, die kleinen Räuber


----------



## Patrick K (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Sehr schönes Teichlein und direkt am Haus gefällt mir gut .....
erst fragte ich mich wurum sind da drei Goldies in der Filtersammelkammer, aber als ich die Brille aufzog, sah es dann doch nach etwas anderem aus
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/100350&d=1335392595
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Riggie33 (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*



Joerg schrieb:


> Wo sind die Koi?
> 10 Bilder von der Teichnikkammer, 2 Nahaufnahmen von Fröschen, aber nur auf einem sind welche zu erahnen.



Hallo Jörg,  stimmt natürlich.

Ich wollte die Kois mit meiner guten Kamera ablichten, wegen Polfilter und so.
Wird am Wochenende nachgereicht, wenn das Licht (Wetter) mitspielt .

Grüße

Tom


----------



## Riggie33 (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Fischfotos folgen in Kürze


----------



## Joerg (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Tom,
was noch ganz gut geht sind Nachtfotos mit Blitz.
Entfernung Einstellen und draufhalten. Gibt schöne Farben.


----------



## Riggie33 (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Wie versprochen zeige ich euch jetzt unsere Fischis:

Beim füttern:

     

Von Oben:

     

Unter Wasser:

           
       

Mich würde interessieren ob die länglichen silbernen mit den roten Flossen wirklich Rotfedern sind. 

Außerdem kann ich den dicken schwarzen mit dem breiten Maul nicht zuordnen, der definitiv kein Koi ist. Der wäre beim Teichumbau fast ums Leben gekommen, da mein Teichbauer nach dem Umsetzen ins Hälterungsbecken kein Netzt drüber gespannt hatte. Als ich von der Arbeit kam, lag dieser mitten in der Einfahrt unterm Carport. Ich dachte beim zurücksetzen zuerst, was liegt da ein Stein in der Einfahrt, bis ich ausgestiegen bin um nach zu sehen. Zum Glück kam ich da noch gerade Rechtzeitig um ihn zu retten. Nach einiger Zeit hat er sich wieder aufgerichtet und ist nun wieder Wohl auf. Gott sei Dank. Zurückgeblieben ist ein Schuppenschaden am Kopf und am Schwanz (die hellen Scheuerstellen). Ich hoffe die regenerieren sich mit der Zeit, glaube es aber eher nicht. So etwas sollte einem Profi eigentlich nicht passieren. Der Teichbauer sah keine Notwendigkeit für einen Komentar oder eine Entschuldigung. 

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, was für eine Fischart mein Liebling ist.

Tausend Dank Euch und viele Grüße

Tom


----------



## koile (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Hallo Tom !
wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist der große ein __ Graskarpfen,die anderen könnten Nasen sein (Rußnasen )

 schönen 1.Mai an alle Teichverrückten 

   Gerd


----------



## Joerg (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Hi Tom,
vielen Dank, eine schöne bunte Mischeung hast du da. 

Ich persönlich würde die Teichsticks nicht mehr verwenden.
Es ist außer Pampa mit viel Zucker kaum was nahrhaftes drin.
Versuch es mal mit Futter 30-40% RP, 10-20% RF, ...
Die Ausscheidungen werden geringer und das Wasser klarer.


----------



## Riggie33 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> vielen Dank, eine schöne bunte Mischeung hast du da.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde die Teichsticks nicht mehr verwenden.
> ...



Bunte Mischung gut? Oder Bunte Mischung na ja ;-) Ganz ehrlich bitte!
Was ist denn RP und RF?

Denkst Du die Sticks machen dem Teich Probleme? Die letzten Jahre, noch im
Biotop habe ich kaum zugefüttert. Die Fische haben sich selbst ernährt.
Ich nutze das Futter mehr als Leckerli für ab und zu. Muss ich jetzt wirklich
regelmäßig füttern?

In meinem Nexus verlaufen sich ständig __ Kröten. Keine Ahnung ob die das wirklich wollen.
Soll ich die da drin lassen oder immer wieder raus holen? Sie landen immer im Vortex, vor dem Center-Filter. Ausser verhungern kann denen da nichts passieren. Was meinst du?


----------



## Riggie33 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*



koile schrieb:


> Hallo Tom !
> wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist der große ein __ Graskarpfen,die anderen könnten Nasen sein (Rußnasen )
> 
> schönen 1.Mai an alle Teichverrückten
> ...



Hallo Gerd,

vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ich glaube der Graskarpfen war ein Volltreffer von Dir. Danke.
Bei den Rußnasen bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Konnte keine dunklerer Färbung
an der __ Nase feststellen. Es gibt mit diesem Aussehen so viele ähnliche Fische.


----------



## Springmaus (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Hallo,


  echt ganz toll geworden


----------



## robsig12 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Sehr schöner Teich und Randgestaltung. Aber was ich nicht sehen kann, hast Du keine Bodenabläufe verbaut??


----------



## Joerg (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Hi Tom,
du hast recht viele Fische und die werden sich kaum nur aus dem Teich ernähren lassen.
Bunte Mischung ist meist na ja - ganz ordentlich. Eine spezielle Mischung für Koi sollte es schon sein.

Futter besteht aus RohProtein, Rohfett, Rohfaser, Rohasche, Zucker, Minerialien und Wasser.
Bis auf den Zucker und Wasser (Ist normalerweise so 10%) sind auf der Verpackung angegeben.
Was bei der Zusammenzählung bis 100% fehlt ist Zucker. Zuviel davon ist nicht gut.
Wird größtenteils wieder ausgeschieden und belastet den Filter.
Hier mal ein Link vom Tierarzt, der das recht gut beschreibt. Koigerechte Ernährung


----------



## rirasoft (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*



Riggie33 schrieb:


> Bachlauf und Froschn ;-)
> 
> Hallo,
> der Bachlauf gefällt mir sehr gut. Kannst du den etwas beschreiben wie er hergestellt wurde? Folie oder auch GFK, sind das Schieferplatten? Auch die Maße wie Länge, Breite und vorallem die Höhe wüßte ich auch gerne.
> ...


----------



## Riggie33 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*



robsig12 schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Teich und Randgestaltung. Aber was ich nicht sehen kann, hast Du keine Bodenabläufe verbaut??



Hallo Robert,

nicht so, wie man es vermutet oder wie viele es machen. Mein Bodenablauf kommt praktisch von Oben. An der Rückwand an der Trockenkammer bzw. Zisterne kommt ein 100 er Rohr von Oben und geht bis ca. 10 cm an den Grund heran. Das hat den Vorteil, dass der Ablauf nie verstopfen kann.  Eigentlich sehr gut zu sehen auf dem letzten Bild von "Estrich und GFK".

Für eine saubere Teichoberfläche sorgt der 100 er Skimmer. Beide Rohre landen in der großen Vorkammer, in der sich schwere Teilchen am Boden absetzen können, Schaum, Blätter und leichte Dinge gehen an die Oberfläche der Vorkammer. Der dort entstehende Bodenschlamm sorgt künftig für eine Biovorreinigung. In der Mitte der Vorkammer gibt es die Ausgänge zum Nexus und dessen nachgeschalteter UVC und zur Pumpe für den zweiten UVC der dann zum Bachlauf geht. Nach dem Nexus und des UVC wird dort das Wasser wieder in den Teich geleitet, wo unsere Fische den eintretenden Wasserstrom als Gegenstromanlage gerne nutzen. Sie lieben es gegen diesen Strom zu schwimmen.

In meinem Nexus werden die großen verbleibenden Schmutzteilchen im Vortex durch die Zentrifugalkraft dort gehalten und nur das fast saubere Wasser wird durch den Zenterfilter durch das ruhig liegende Caldness geleitet und geht danach in die äußere große Bioklammer, in der das Caldness durch Luft verwirbelt wird. Dadurch kann sich auf dem Caldness ein perfekter Biofilm entwickeln, der das Wasser dann Biologisch reinigt. Das funktioniert bisher einwandfrei.

Die Reinigung des Zenterfilters erfolgt so:

Der Übergang zur Biokammer wird durch ein Rohr in der Mitte geschlossen. Der Wasserzulauf wird gestoppt. Dann wird der Lufthahn umgedreht. Dadurch wird die Luft, die eigentlich in die Biokammer geleitet wird in den Vortex, also den Zenterfilter geleitet und schüttelt dort das verschmutze Caldness ordentlich durch. Danach öffne ich den Ablasshahn der Vortexkammer und das verschmutze Wasser läuft in den Sumpf meiner Technik-Trockenkammer. Dort steht eine Pumpe die ab einem bestimmten Wasserspiegel von selbst anläuft und das Schmutzwasser in den Abwasserkanal pumpt. Ist das Caldness mir sauber genug, entnehme ich das wieder das Sperrrohr zur Biokammer, drehe die Luftzufuhr wieder um in die Biokammer und lasse wieder das Wasser aus der Vorkammer in den Vortex. 

Somit könnte ich die gesamte Reinigungsprozedur  quasi im weißen Anzug durchführen. Kein Algenschlamm mehr an den Händen, nicht mehr im kalten Wasser rum wühlen müssen, kein gespritze mehr mit dem __ Wasserschlauch, kein Schwämme mehr auswaschen in der Badewanne. 

Das Beste ist aber, immer optimale Wasserwerte zu haben durch die perfekte biologische Reinigung.

Um das optimalste Ergebis zu bekommen, hat Teicherde, Sand, oder gar Lehm nichts in meinem Teich zu suchen. Meine Pflanzen sind alle in Kies gepflanzt, mit einem minimalen Erdballen in Pflanzkörben oder einfach nur in Kies.

Allerdings fällt mein Teich nicht mehr in die Kategorie, Naturteich, so wie es vorher war, sondern ist ein reiner Koiteich. Weiterer Vorteil,
falls ich mal Lust habe, kann ich ein wenig mit meinen Kois baden. Aber nur ohne Sonnenmilch, Cremes oder ähnliches und nur kurz
ohne meine Kois zu sehr zu stressen. Plantschen ist deshalb tabu.


----------



## Riggie33 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*



rirasoft schrieb:


> Riggie33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bachlauf und Froschn ;-)
> ...


----------



## Riggie33 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Der GFK Bachlauf:


----------



## Riggie33 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Bodenablauf:


----------



## Riggie33 (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Teich bei Nacht:


----------



## Riggie33 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Der erste Sommer für unseren neuen Teich:


----------



## Riggie33 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Pflanzen rund um unseren Teich:


----------



## Digicat (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Servus Tom

Wunderschön ...

Dein Garten mit dem Teich gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Hey Tom,

Sehr, sehr schön 

Mandy


----------



## Riggie33 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vom Biotop zum Koiteich*

Vielen Dank


----------

